# My First Mac Appointment...



## mebabygirl86 (Feb 11, 2008)

Okay so i booked an appointment for this friday at the MAC store where i live to try on some Fafi stuff.Ive never been to one of these before so i really dont know what to expect.I know they want you to buy stuff but do I have to? How long should I expect to be there?Can you ladies share some of your past experiences with me,good or bad? TIA...


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 11, 2008)

A MA will show you the colors and give you a make over using them or other colors you want to try. They ask you questions, i.e, what kinda foundation do you like, do you like a natural or bold look etc. It's fun. Let us know how it goes. Enjoy~


----------



## tuna_fish (Feb 12, 2008)

Generally, they ask that you buy $45 or so in product, just so they don't end up doing free makeup for proms and stuff (I hate when I had to do that..). They do try to sell you things, because it's their job, but keep in mind the kinds of things that you really want/need and can generally only get there.

I use their pigments and eyeshadows. Their blushes and lipsticks and things are very nice, but I can get similar shades elsewhere.


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 12, 2008)

When we do events at the store like this it is a 30 minute makeup application to show you the new collection and fit you with a personalized look. There is a $50 minimum purchase that is necessary for the appointment, they should have explained this when they booked the appointment...

If you don't want to purchase product, honestly I would cancel the appointment and maybe just drop by the store or counter to take a look at the collection yourself. Any of the artists would be able to do an eye demo etc, but not a full face of makeup.

We did an event for the N collection and will be having one for Fafi as well, I think they are super fun and they give people the chance to get a full makeup application from a MAC Artist which is fun in itself, but also you get to go home with products that you got matched up with to suit your needs... Best of both worlds IMO...


----------



## fawp (Feb 12, 2008)

If you make an appointment with an artist, it's courtesy to purchase between $40-$50 worth of product. I'm not sure of the specifics concerning MAC events but you should ask the artist before you get started that way you're both on the same page.


----------



## ReeNa8589 (Feb 12, 2008)

If you buy anything...let us know.


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Feb 12, 2008)

thanks ladies





and to MACGODDESS,she didnt tell me anything at all,she just asked me if i wanted to set up an appointment.i dont have the money right now unless a miracle happens





i have to cancel,i would have been disappointed


----------



## Leza1121 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi,

You are expected to spend about $50. I think you still get the mascara for free tho'.


----------



## Nenah2008 (Feb 12, 2008)

I have one of these this Friday as well it wasn't an appointment. I went in to buy a eyeshadow and lipstick (which I'm returning) VI and and some paint. She says that they are going to be showing a new collection and would I like to come in to see it, I said sure she took my number and gave me 3:00 pm time to be in to view the new collection. Nothing about having to pay anything. But I will purchase what I want maybe something from the collection maybe not but under no terms will I spend 40 to 50 dollars because of some duped appointment.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 12, 2008)

i wasn't explained anything either, but i thought it was basic courtesy to buy something. so i bought two products (considering i had already bought a lipstick and a brush two days before ^^).


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *mebabygirl86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks ladies



and to MACGODDESS,she didnt tell me anything at all,she just asked me if i wanted to set up an appointment.i dont have the money right now unless a miracle happens





i have to cancel,i would have been disappointed

I would call the location to be sure that they do their appointments this way as well. I work at a freestanding store and when we do events for the collections like the one you seem to be describing above, they are 30 min appointments that are not a flat fee like we do in the makeup studio in the back of the store, but it is $50 minimum purchase of product. We always make sure to let everyone know all the ins and outs like that so that there are no suprises at all, bc that honestly SUCKS!!
And Leza when we do appointments at the store in the makeup studio in the back of the store the appointment is a $50 fee and you get a free mascara with the service. When it is an appointment at a counter or on the floor like an event such as this, there is no free mascara associated with the makeup application, it is a minimum purchase of $50.


----------



## de_mcgaby (Jul 8, 2010)

So If I wanna make an appointment I must spend $50 in products right? do I have to tip the makeupartist?


----------



## withlove2022 (Jul 9, 2010)

how exciting. let us know how it goes


----------



## perlanga (Jul 9, 2010)

I've always been interested in making one of those appointments, but I'm very picky? What if I don't like enough products that were used on me to equal $50. I have to buy stuff I don't like anyway?


----------



## xjackie83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Originally Posted by *perlanga* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've always been interested in making one of those appointments, but I'm very picky? What if I don't like enough products that were used on me to equal $50. I have to buy stuff I don't like anyway? I was told at some MAC counters you can just pay for the makeover if you're not interested in the products. I've had friends who have gone there and just paid for the makeover because they were graduating, getting engagement pics done, etc. With a lot of the MAC products being in the $20-$30 range, it shouldn't be hard to find an item or two that you're interested in. You could always pick up some brushes


----------



## lolaB (Jul 9, 2010)

Originally Posted by *de_mcgaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So If I wanna make an appointment I must spend $50 in products right? do I have to tip the makeupartist? Nope, you don't have to tip.


----------

